# Essentria IC3 enough to kill ticks? and how much?



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

The wife found a few ticks on my dogs and went haywire and hired a company to apply an organic solution 6x a year to prevent ticks. She said the company would be using cedar oil. I intervened quickly and said I could handle the job myself being that I had just forked over some dough for a FlowZone Tornado for applying pre and post emergents. I did some research and found Essentria IC3. How does it compare to cedar oil?

Also, Essentria says on the label - _"For power sprayers, mix approximately 2 to 4 fluid ounces per gallon of water and apply until area is sufficiently covered (usually min. 4 gallons per 1,000 square feet with power sprayer). Exceeding rates may create potential phytotoxicity on turf surfaces." _I'm assuming that a backpack sprayer here is a power sprayer. 4 gallons per 1k sq ft. is a lot. Wondering if I should go heavy with 4 fluid ounces or go light with 2 fluid ounces?

Thoughts?


----------

